# locative case according to the vowel harmony



## Nahuel O Tavros

Hello, I needed some help as regards an exercise on suffixes.
I have to put the corresponding form of the suffix -de on the nouns:
otel, araba, ucak, otobus, tren, cay, kahve, hali, sarap
(Sorry, I don't have the Turkish keyboard installed in my laptop but i guess they are easily understood by a speaker of the language)
hotel, car, plane, coach, train, tea, coffee, mat, wine.
Is this the right solution?
otelde, arabada, ucakda, otobusdu, trende, cayda, kahvede, halidi, sarapda

Thankx in advance,
Nahuel


----------



## Şafak

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> otelde, arabada, ucakda, otobusdu, trende, cayda, kahvede, halidi, sarapda


Not quite.

Otelde
Arabada
Uçakta
Otobüste
Trende
Çayda
Kahvede
Halıda
Şarapta

Do you know the rule or you want me to recite it for you?

If you’re learning Turkish, I suggest you install the Turkish keyboard lo más pronto posible. Because “hali” and “halı” are two different words and take different affixes.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Şafak said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Otelde
> Arabada
> Uçakta
> Otobüste
> Trende
> Çayda
> Kahvede
> Halıda
> Şarapta
> 
> Do you know the rule or you want me to recite it for you?
> 
> If you’re learning Turkish, I suggest you install the Turkish keyboard lo más pronto posible. Because “hali” and “halı” are two different words and take different affixes.


Hi, you're right. But my level of Turkish is A1. So I would appreciate it if you would recite the rule.
(I know I made several mistakes but I can't help it. I've decided to learn in a communicative approach)


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

What about "otobüs"? Why does it take an e and not a u?


----------



## Şafak

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> What about "otobüs"? Why does it take an e and not a u?


Because the locative endings are da/ta de/te. This "du" makes no sense, I'm afraid.








After the voiceless consonants "d" turns into "t". This is extremely important. 
You choose either "da" or "de" according to *Turkish vowel harmony* which is the main concept of the language.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Şafak said:


> Because the locative endings are da/ta de/te. This "du" makes no sense, I'm afraid.


Oh, I see. Thank you, Şafak!


----------



## Şafak

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Oh, I see. Thank you, Şafak!


Rica ederim! (¡De nada!)


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Şafak said:


> Rica ederim! (¡De nada!)


Teşekkürler


----------



## AndrasBP

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Sorry, I don't have the Turkish keyboard installed in my laptop


You can always use *Lexilogos*. You just type your Turkish words in the box, click on the special characters when you need them and copy the text anywhere you want.


----------

